# New member here, hello



## sarcastic1 (Nov 2, 2012)

New member here saying hello.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2012)

sarcastic1, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Sherk (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm pretty new here myself. Welcome bro. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome,

New here myself.

I have gained valuable insight and information from experienced, like-minded people among the membership here at IMF. I hope you will benefit from your membership as well.
A great place to start is the sticky?s.
Be sure to support the board sponsors. Without them we probably wouldn?t have this great place to hang out.
An elite membership upgrade unlocks even more valuable information.I am not a moderator or an administrator I am a member just like you.I just wanted to say:

Thanks for joining!


----------



## charley (Nov 3, 2012)

*

  welcome !!!
*


----------



## cck99352 (Nov 3, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Cork (Nov 5, 2012)

Short and sweet intro....welcome aboard!

Make sure to support the sponsors. Check out Orbit Nutrition - Bodybuilding Supplements, Discount Supplements and the Orbit Nutrition sub-forum for some great deals!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Crossover (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome bro


----------



## blergs. (Nov 13, 2012)

welcome


----------

